# RX480 zum Hammer Preis bei AMAZON



## ForrestGump (22. Oktober 2016)

RX480 zum Hammer Preis bei AMAZON für 27.99€
Damit ist sie  der Bestseller Nr. 1 

Asus STRIX-O8G-GAMING RX480 8GB Grafikkarte schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Maqama (22. Oktober 2016)

Gleich mal "bestellt", habe damit ja quasi kein Risiko =D

EDIT: Bei mir kostet die übrigens 28,02€


----------



## ForrestGump (22. Oktober 2016)

Hab 10 bestellt !!


----------



## Andi-Latte (22. Oktober 2016)

Hab auch eine bestellt glaube aber nicht das wir das teil für 30 euro bekommen


----------



## TollerHecht (22. Oktober 2016)

Gabs schon mehrmals, und bis dato hat es noch keiner geschafft die karte zu kriegen oder?


----------



## claster17 (22. Oktober 2016)

Man beachte die Bewertung


----------



## TollerHecht (22. Oktober 2016)

Ja finde auch etwas teuer.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (22. Oktober 2016)

Mal abwarten 

Im schlimmsten Fall passiert nichts.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Oktober 2016)

Ist die Frage, ob das nicht wieder ein gehakter Shop ist. 

Zumal die Karte ja auch nicht lieferbar ist. Bis die wieder verfügbar ist, ist sicher auch der Fehler entdeckt.


----------



## Polyethylen (22. Oktober 2016)

Mal sehen, sonst gewinn ich ja nie was 
Ob sich der Umstieg von ner 780 lohnt, kA, sonst verkauf ich die eben wieder - wobei ich eh nicht denke, das das durchkommt, vor allem bei meinem Glück.


----------



## claster17 (22. Oktober 2016)

Wartets nur ab. Bald steht in meiner Sig eine RX480 Strix statt der R9 380 Nitro


----------



## Kinguin (22. Oktober 2016)

Na bezweifle, dass das funktioniert. Aber wie genannt, im schlimmsten Fall passiert nichts. ^^


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (22. Oktober 2016)

Das wäre wohl Jackpot, aber man muss halt schon realistisch bleiben...


----------



## Nuallan (22. Oktober 2016)

Sie ist absichtlich knapp unter 29€, damit Versandkosten anfallen. Das ist mir zu teuer. Für 30€ hätt ich sie genommen.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Oktober 2016)

Allerdings nur 3 € Versandkosten. Gesamtsumme sind 31,02€.

Mal sehen, ob die wirklich verschickt wird. Selbst im Silent-Mode ist die ja 37% schneller als meine aktuelle Karte. Von der P/L her, also Mehrleistung pro EURO  ,  kann man also nicht meckern.
Normalerweise bestelle ich ja nicht bei Amazon, aber dort konnte ich jetzt doch nicht widerstehen.

Falls wider erwarten doch abgebucht werden sollte, ohne das eine Karte verschickt wird, lässt sich eine Lastschrift ja innerhalb von 8 Wochen wieder zurückbuchen.


----------



## zicco93 (22. Oktober 2016)

Die Chance ist eh schon so gering dass ihr davon "euer" Exemplar bekommt, durch Leute wie den TE ist es aber halt zu 99,99% ausgeschlossen dass auch nur eine Karte verschickt wird.


----------



## Kotor (22. Oktober 2016)

In den tech. Details steht eigentlich ein USB Hub und die GK ist dazugemischt. 

AC-IUSBH-M1 - Google-Suche

kotor


----------



## Nuallan (22. Oktober 2016)

zicco93 schrieb:


> Die Chance ist eh schon so gering dass ihr davon "euer" Exemplar bekommt, durch Leute wie den TE ist es aber halt zu 99,99% ausgeschlossen dass auch nur eine Karte verschickt wird.



Ohne den TE wäre es 100% ausgeschlossen. Warum kannst du selber gedanklich ergründen..


----------



## Samstag494 (22. Oktober 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Allerdings nur 3 € Versandkosten. Gesamtsumme sind 31,02€.
> 
> Mal sehen, ob die wirklich verschickt wird. Selbst im Silent-Mode ist die ja 37% schneller als meine aktuelle Karte. Von der P/L her, also Mehrleistung pro EURO  ,  kann man also nicht meckern.
> Normalerweise bestelle ich ja nicht bei Amazon, aber dort konnte ich jetzt doch nicht widerstehen.
> ...



Amazon bucht erst bei Versand ab, das wäre der "best case". Angebot ist übrigens nicht mehr verfügbar.


----------



## zicco93 (22. Oktober 2016)

Weil er ja auch die einzige Infoquelle der Menschheit ist und sowas nicht sogar manchmal auf Geizhals o.ä. gelistet wird... 
Etwas nachdenken würde sich manchmal doch lohnen, meine Aussage bezog sich lediglich auf seine 10! bestellten Exemplare. Mit dem weitersagen des "Angebots" macht er es nur etwas unwahrscheinlicher eine zu bekommen.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Oktober 2016)

zicco93 schrieb:


> Weil er ja auch die einzige Infoquelle der Menschheit ist und sowas nicht sogar manchmal auf Geizhals o.ä. gelistet wird...



Wobei die Karte bei Geizhals für den normalen Preis von 299€ gelistet wird.


----------



## Gast20170724 (22. Oktober 2016)

Also ich weiß nicht. Sicher dass das kein Fake ist?


----------



## TollerHecht (22. Oktober 2016)

Einfach auf Rechnung und gut ist.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Oktober 2016)

Weiß natürlich nicht, wie wahrheitsgemäß die Rezensionen sind, aber einer hat geschrieben, das die Karten wirklich für den Preis verschickt werden sollen. 



			
				Amazon schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mich meinem vorredner nur Anschließen , ich habe eben bei Amazon angerufen Aussage war es ist alles Richtig die Karte würde die Woche versendet werden. Bin mal gespannt ob Amazon sein Wort hält


----------



## mrmurphy007 (23. Oktober 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Weiß natürlich nicht, wie wahrheitsgemäß die Rezensionen sind, aber einer hat geschrieben, das die Karten wirklich für den Preis verschickt werden sollen.



Habe den Screenshot gespeichert


----------



## Maqama (23. Oktober 2016)

Sollten die Karten wirklich versendet werden, dann bin ich bei 10 Exemplaren 2500€ reicher 

Im Chat wurde mir das mitgeteilt:


----------



## mardsis (23. Oktober 2016)

Solche Preis/Artikelfehler kommen bei Amazon öfter vor und entweder die Sache wird über Amazon storniert, oder ihr bekommt den oben angesprochenen USB Hub angeliefert 

(Das kann nämlich gut sein, dass der Support, als er bestätigte, dass der Artikel geliefert wird über die Datenbank nur gesehen hat, dass es sich um einen USB Hub handelt - manchmal durchmischen sich die Artikelbeschreibungen, ich habe z.B. einmal eine USB 3.0 Karte bestellt, die extrem günstig war (2€) und habe letztendlich eine alte Soundkarte bekommen, auch als man mir den Artikel erneut zuschickte erhielt ich wieder eine Soundkarte, weil sich Beschreibung und hinterlegter Artikel unterschieden haben.)

Wenn dies nicht der Fall ist, wird der Artikel sicherlich von Seiten Amazons storniert, wenn hier wirklich jemand die Graka für den Preis bekommen wird, dann würde ich glatt einen Besen fressen.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Oktober 2016)

Wobei man dann ja das Widerrufsrecht hat, falls ein USB-Hub kommt.

Außerdem steht ja in der Bestellbestätigung eindeutig der Artikelname: 





> Asus STRIX-O8G-GAMING RX480 8GB Grafikkarte


----------



## Maqama (23. Oktober 2016)

Der Artikel ist wieder verfügbar, auch wurde bei jemandem in den Renzensionen schon ein Artikel verschickt.
Mal sehen was der bekommt.


----------



## TollerHecht (23. Oktober 2016)

Bin auch gespannt was er bekommt.


----------



## Samstag494 (23. Oktober 2016)

"Im Moment ist dieser Artikel nicht erhältlich.  	    Unsere Kunden haben uns darüber informiert, dass unser  Artikelbestand oder die Versandart möglicherweise nicht in Ordnung ist  bzw. von der Beschreibung auf der Website abweicht. (Vielen Dank für den  Tipp!)

 	    Wir arbeiten bereits an einer schnellen Lösung."

Amazon hat wohl Wind von einigen Problemen bekommen


----------



## Blom (23. Oktober 2016)

Ich hoffe doch das ich die beiden Karten bekomme 

Edit: Schade auch grad von den "Problemen" gelesen


----------



## tsd560ti (23. Oktober 2016)

Selbst der Mitarbeiterchat rückt keine Infos mehr raus 

Sent from my MI Max using Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (23. Oktober 2016)

Bisher kam aber keine Mail, mit Stornierung o.ä.


----------



## Maqama (23. Oktober 2016)

Und ich hatte mich schon so auf mein Crossfire mit 10 x RX 480 gefreut


----------



## tsd560ti (23. Oktober 2016)

Gerade telefoniert:  Mitarbeiter werden 3-5Tage brauchen um die Verfügbarkeit, Preis etc zu Prüfen. 
Es wird dann entschieden, ob man den Artikel (aus Kulanz?) zu dem Preis losschickt oder storniert. 

Naja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, von daher  drücken

Sent from my MI Max using Tapatalk


----------



## Gast20170724 (23. Oktober 2016)

Maqama schrieb:


> Und ich hatte mich schon so auf mein Crossfire mit 10 x RX 480 gefreut


Dann aber bitte mit einem 2000Watt China-Böller für 30€. Es soll schließlich auch Spaß machen, für den Fall das die noch geliefert werden.

Mir hat es in den Fingern gejuckt, mir das Teil für den Preis zu kaufen. Da ich aber eine 390X habe, die undervoltet ist, habe ich mich nicht auf das Experiment eingelassen.
Der Preis war einfach verlockend


----------



## DrSin (23. Oktober 2016)

Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Dann aber bitte mit einem 2000Watt China-Böller für 30€. Es soll schließlich auch Spaß machen, für den Fall das die noch geliefert werden.
> 
> Mir hat es in den Fingern gejuckt, mir das Teil für den Preis zu kaufen. Da ich aber eine 390X habe, die undervoltet ist, habe ich mich nicht auf das Experiment eingelassen.
> Der Preis war einfach verlockend


Same here[emoji6]  dann kommt die Qual der wahl

Gesendet von meinem Pixel XL mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maqama (23. Oktober 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Gerade telefoniert:  Mitarbeiter werden 3-5Tage brauchen um die Verfügbarkeit, Preis etc zu Prüfen.
> Es wird dann entschieden, ob man den Artikel (aus Kulanz?) zu dem Preis losschickt oder storniert.
> 
> Naja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, von daher  drücken
> ...




Ich denke nicht, dass der Artikel auf Kulanz verschickt wird.
Da machen die bestimmt 100.000€ Minus.
Alleine ich habe 10 Stück geordert, das wären schon 2500€.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Sie einem vielleicht auf das tatsächliche Produkt einen Rabatt anbieten.


----------



## XD-User (23. Oktober 2016)

Also Maqama, ich würde dir schon eine für 60€ abkaufen, dann hättest du einen Gewinn für eine der Karten von 100% rund 

Vllt ja auch noch 80 ;D
Aber falls das alles irgendwie stimmen oder klappen sollte, ich stehe ob auf einer Liste


----------



## Blom (23. Oktober 2016)

Oh man, da drück ich uns jetzt aber mal die Daumen


----------



## Ripcord (23. Oktober 2016)

Bestimmt umgelabelte GTX 260 

Zuschlagen, Preisfehler!


----------



## Rolk (23. Oktober 2016)

Da wird nichts kommen. Ich habe auch schon 2 mal bei solchen Preisfehlern bestellt und Amazon hat gnadenlos storniert. Dabei wären das nicht annähernd so grosse Verlustgeschäffte gewesen wie dieses hier.


----------



## drebbin (23. Oktober 2016)

Also falls es klappt nehme ich auch eine der 10 480er


----------



## XD-User (23. Oktober 2016)

Wäre zumindest sehr nett wenn diese Karten wirklich mit der Community geteilt werden 
Natürlich gegen Entgelt


----------



## DKK007 (23. Oktober 2016)

*
Allerdings muss ich als Moderator auch an die Marktplatzregeln und das Verbot von PN-Deals erinnern.*



			
				Martplatzregeln: 4.4 Angebote mit gewerblicher schrieb:
			
		

> Angebote mit gewerblicher, unternehmerischer oder Gewinnerzielungsabsicht sind untersagt. [...]



---



Maqama schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass der Artikel auf Kulanz verschickt wird.
> Da machen die bestimmt 100.000€ Minus.
> Alleine ich habe 10 Stück geordert, das wären schon 2500€.
> 
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Sie einem vielleicht auf das tatsächliche Produkt einen Rabatt anbieten.



Wobei es ja sein kann, das Amazon einen Unterschied macht, ob man jetzt eine bestellt hat, oder 10. Bei einer wäre denke ich mal schon Kulanz möglich.


----------



## Xiaomao (23. Oktober 2016)

macht euch keine Hoffnungen, es wurden schon viel realistischere Angebote aufgrund Preisfehler storniert, ist ja auch ihr gutes Recht...


----------



## drebbin (23. Oktober 2016)

Klar hab ich keine Hoffnung, aber ich gehe lieber optimistisch durch die Welt


----------



## DrSin (24. Oktober 2016)

Storno kam gerade an 

Gesendet von meinem Pixel XL mit Tapatalk


----------



## Merowinger0807 (24. Oktober 2016)

Da ich das Spektakel leider zu spät mitbekommen habe aber dennoch interessiert bin wie es ausgeht... Da wir Montag haben dürfte ja seitens Amazon irgendwas passieren heute. Würd mich freuen wenn "ihr" uns auf dem laufenden haltet OB evtl. wirklich jemand die Karte zu DEM Preis zugeschickt bekommt


----------



## Maqama (24. Oktober 2016)

Habe auch die Stornierung bekommen, war aber ja zu erwarten.


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (24. Oktober 2016)

Wenn Amazon die Karten zu dem Preis verschickt hätte wäre es wohl in die Geschichte eingegangen.


----------



## Polyethylen (24. Oktober 2016)

Meine wurde leider auch storniert, aber das hat mich nicht verwundert. Trotzdem schade. Der Artikel ist immerhin Bestseller Nr 1, selbst wenn die das auf Kulanz machen wollen, das wäre wohl ein extremes minus


----------



## Merowinger0807 (24. Oktober 2016)

Schade für euch.
Hättet ihr die Karten aber zu dem Preis bekommen, hätte ich mir sprichwörtlichst in den Allerwertesten gebissen weil ich's zu spät mitbekommen habe


----------



## DKK007 (24. Oktober 2016)

Ja ist bei mir auch storniert worden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Oktober 2016)

LoL, hab heute ein Paket bekommen. War aber anstatt der RX 480 eine GTX 1080 drin. Habs zurückgeschickt, weil ich noch eine davon nicht gebrauchen kann. 

HEHEHEHE


----------



## Hansi92 (24. Oktober 2016)

Hättest die nicht behalten können. Gibt bestimmt einige hier die eine hätten haben wollen [emoji2]


----------



## pelektrik09 (24. Oktober 2016)

Alles klar..^^


----------



## Blom (25. Oktober 2016)

War mir eigentlich schon klar das sich ein so großer Konzern da rechtlich abgesichert hat. Man kann ja nicht mal dagegen klagen.


----------



## Abductee (25. Oktober 2016)

Das hat nix mit einem großen Konzern zu tun, so was funktioniert auch bei einem kleinen Händler nicht.
Einen gültigen Vertrag hat man erst mit dem Versand der Ware.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Oktober 2016)

Xiaomao schrieb:


> macht euch keine Hoffnungen, es wurden schon viel realistischere Angebote aufgrund Preisfehler storniert, ist ja auch ihr gutes Recht...


Bedingt. Preisschilder sind bindend. Storniert werden kann nur, wenn die Ware nicht lieferbar ist. Wenn sie jetzt wieder zum regulären Preis bestellbar ist, sollte man anrufen und seine Karte verlangen, oder mit Klage drohen. Vielleicht wirkt es. Ansonsten ist es wegen irreführender Werbung eine Käufertäuschung und gehört abgemahnt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Oktober 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bedingt. Preisschilder sind bindend. Storniert werden kann nur, wenn die Ware nicht lieferbar ist. Wenn sie jetzt wieder zum regulären Preis bestellbar ist, sollte man anrufen und seine Karte verlangen, oder mit Klage drohen. Vielleicht wirkt es. Ansonsten ist es wegen irreführender Werbung eine Käufertäuschung und gehört abgemahnt.



Jein, ganz so einfach ist es dann doch nicht, wie allein eine oberflächliche Web-Recherche ergibt


----------



## True Monkey (25. Oktober 2016)

Ich kann euch versichern das ein Verkäufer nicht an der Preisangabe gebunden ist sondern sich jederzeit darauf berufen kann das die Preisangabe falsch ist.

Selbst eine Bestätigung der Bestellung ist noch nicht Preisbindend 

So wie HenneHuhn schon gepostet hat ...1minute Web recherche reicht aus um das zu erfahren.
Oder man weiß so was aus beruflichen Gründen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Oktober 2016)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich kann euch versichern das ein Verkäufer nicht an der Preisangabe gebunden ist ...


Danke, war mir neu. In Geschäften ist es verbindlich, oder war es zumindest, als ich mich für sowas interessierte


----------



## True Monkey (25. Oktober 2016)

^^Selbst da ist es nicht bindend ...ein Kaufvertrag kommt erst an der Kasse zustande 

Wäre ja auch idiotisch wenn ein Stift die Ware falsch auszeichnet und der Ladeninhaber dann daran gebunden wäre.
Das wäre das Ende von Lehrstellen im Einzelhandel


----------

